# Honestly:wht if this is really true.Sita white Imran khan



## iioal malik

Once Been a huge fan of Imran khan over the years his cricket n his politics in early 2004 2005.just wanted to get the opinion of some of the members on Sita white case.

Wht if it's true and IK is denying the fact.
just saw this video for the 1st time and it made me wonder why would this mother lie about her daughter just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## nitetrogen70

its simple man $$$, people will do anything in this crazy world for money and since i live in the west i can say from experience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

well that was IK's Past.
He was a sought after hunk in UK in his days.
But that was decades ago...
He isnt a playboy anymore...
But many of our politicians still are playboys....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

This is a non issue... for me.
I care more about....... why would Imran Khan trust elections... which are being organized by Zardari... agreed by Sharif!
Why would IK agree t interim govt., appointed by Zardari.. agreed by Sharif!
Why would IK agree to a corrupt judiciary, appointed by Zardari--- agreed by Sharif!
Why would IK agree to a unconstitutional ECP, appointed by Zardari and again agreed by Sharif!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

A story broke last year about nawaz shareef putting strings over a female journalist.

Kim Barker Exposed Lust of Nawaz Sharif for Girl Friends - YouTube


----------



## nitetrogen70

BATMAN said:


> This is a non issue... for me.
> I care more about....... why would Imran Khan trust elections... which are being organized by Zardari... agreed by Sharif!
> Why would IK agree t interim govt., appointed by Zardari.. agreed by Sharif!
> Why would IK agree to a corrupt judiciary, appointed by Zardari--- agreed by Sharif!
> Why would IK agree to a unconstitutional ECP, appointed by Zardari and again agreed by Sharif!!!!!!!!!!


what other choice does he have, you want him to march in islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iioal malik

Ik young life was perhaps on the other level ..IM not attacking his personal life or anything..but even if there is 5% truth in wht this lady is saying then this something pretty shameful act.


----------



## somebozo

Old scandal created by noora leauge nothing else.
In todays age of technology one needs a slight bit of dead skin or a single hair from IK to confirm DNA match, given the tech that is not at all impossible. Anyone can provide you this, even the massi working at IK house or his barber! All you need to do is publish an ad in a newspaper!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

nitetrogen70 said:


> what other choice does he have, you want him to march in islamabad



OK...good enough no choice but to trust Zardari - Sharif consortium!! 

Well than next question, what choices would he (IK) have after elections?

And.... why you think its wrong to march, IK has marched in past!



somebozo said:


> Old scandal created by noora leauge nothing else.
> In todays age of technology one needs a slight bit of dead skin or a single hair from IK to confirm DNA match, given the tech that is not at all impossible. Anyone can provide you this, even the massi working at IK house or his barber! All you need to do is publish an ad in a newspaper!




DNA tests can be faked.... foreign agencies are specialists of such gimicks, this is why i didn't talk about it... people like you have no access to truth, you ought to believe what your choice of media tells you.... which is ALL controlled!

Welcome to the new world order!


----------



## nitetrogen70

tbh i would support his march if and only if they screw around with election or SC


----------



## Machoman

Bad but I am still going to vote for him......nothing changed.....apna zardai ka past utha kay deko sub ki haat may a jai gi..........lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

nitetrogen70 said:


> tbh i would support his march if and only if they screw around with election or SC



IK will have no morale ground to organize a long march after elections!

He has no mistrust in ECP and and interim govt.



Machoman said:


> Bad but I am still going to vote for him......nothing changed.....apna zardai ka past utha kay deko sub ki haat may a jai gi..........lol



Your location is US... right?

How can you vote?

As far i know... ECP will not allow overseas Pakistanis to vote... as they are considered as Musharraf's voters!


----------



## Dubious

iioal malik said:


> Once Been a huge fan of Imran khan over the years his cricket n his politics in early 2004 2005.just wanted to get the opinion of some of the members on Sita white case.
> 
> Wht if it's true and IK is denying the fact.
> just saw this video for the 1st time and it made me wonder why would this mother lie about her daughter just doesn't make any sense.



I am not sure to laugh or laugh harder!!!

Were this true all she has to do is take some hair of the child and challenge him to do a paternity test!! DUHHH...Which century does she live in?! 

Attention seeker!!

Plus were it true, she did not need her speech written...Truth comes from within a person not on a written note!! She read it word to word...Not like key words which 1 writes to remind them of the next step but WORD TO WORD!



iioal malik said:


> just saw this video for the 1st time and it made me wonder why would this mother lie about her daughter just doesn't make any sense.



elections are around the corner:

EITHER to malign/ sabotage him so he wont win OR to get attention which she is ALREADY is!


----------



## Dubious

BATMAN said:


> *DNA tests can be faked.*...* foreign agencies are specialists of such gimicks*, this is why i didn't talk about it... people like you have no access to truth, you ought to believe what your choice of media tells you.... which is ALL controlled!
> 
> Welcome to the new world order!


 @BATMAN appoint scientists of your choice! 

Or better yet, get it done and record it....or put scientists of ALL politicians! Facts wont lie!


----------



## iioal malik

Talon said:


> I am not sure to laugh or laugh harder!!!
> 
> Were this true all she has to do is take some hair of the child and challenge him to do a paternity test!! DUHHH...Which century does she live in?!
> 
> Attention seeker!!
> 
> Plus were it true, she did not need her speech written...Truth comes from within a person not on a written note!! She read it word to word...Not like key words which 1 writes to remind them of the next step but WORD TO WORD!
> 
> 
> 
> elections are around the corner:
> 
> EITHER to malign/ sabotage him so he wont win OR to get attention which she is ALREADY is!



Don't relate all this to imran khan's political side.She is not even pakistani so once we cannot blame PML,N for all this mess 

I looking into this and found that Sita white was married to multi millionaire why would she want money from IK


----------



## BATMAN

Talon said:


> @BATMAN appoint scientists of your choice!
> 
> Or better yet, get it done and record it....or put scientists of ALL politicians! Facts wont lie!



In real world, things dosn't work this way... you just have access to news reported by media or statements of politicians at max wikileaks!

but i'm not blaming IK here, i'm not even slightly concerned.... have you not read my first post?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

BATMAN said:


> In real world, things dosn't work this way... you just have access to news reported by media or statements of politicians at max wikileaks!
> 
> but i'm not blaming IK here, i'm not even slightly concerned.... have you not read my first post?


 @BATMAN I am skeptical about ALL politicians because Politics is a dirty business/ game whatever...But If I know what Sharif and Zardari have done....I mean we eleected each of these parties more than once and they STILL did not change nor bring change ...why not give another a chances eg. IK

If he screws up too...at least we know we tried something new and did not repeat past mistakes!

2ndly, I am a geneticist! Am doing a PhD in it...ask me what you fear about paternity testing...


----------



## Safriz

Talon said:


> I am not sure to laugh or laugh harder!!!
> 
> Were this true all she has to do is take some hair of the child and challenge him to do a paternity test!! DUHHH...Which century does she live in?!
> 
> Attention seeker!!
> 
> Plus were it true, she did not need her speech written...Truth comes from within a person not on a written note!! She read it word to word...Not like key words which 1 writes to remind them of the next step but WORD TO WORD!
> 
> 
> 
> elections are around the corner:
> 
> EITHER to malign/ sabotage him so he wont win OR to get attention which she is ALREADY is!



This seeta white crawls out from under her rock only before elections in Pakistan and crawls back in as soon as elections are over.
She did exactly the same during last elections..
Certainly attention seeker.....

TBH i like jemima....she is a real lady..
And very sincere to IK and due to that also to Pakistan...
Hope IK wins and Jamima and him come together again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

If that's your take on things, go ahead and vote for Ganja, Zardari, or maybe even for KLM (K'a'n'j'a'r of Lal Masjid). It's a free country, you have free will, go exercise the right to vote. Whatever you do, stop creating pointless threads and being a sissy ****. 



iioal malik said:


> Ik young life was perhaps on the other level ..IM not attacking his personal life or anything..but even if there is 5% truth in wht this lady is saying then this something pretty shameful act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, guess what? We agree for the very first time!!! 



Safriz said:


> *TBH i like jemima....she is a real lady..
> And very sincere to IK and due to that also to Pakistan...
> Hope IK wins and Jamima and him come together again.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iioal malik

Hyperion said:


> If that's your take on things, go ahead and vote for Ganja, Zardari, or maybe even for KLM (K'a'n'j'a'r of Lal Masjid). It's a free country, you have free will, go exercise the right to vote. Whatever you do, stop creating pointless threads and being a sissy ****.



You knucklehead loll ..kinda surprising n made me little worried that this thread was Civilized up till this point,thought maybe emotional burger kids died or something!!

Bck on the topic..If these allegations aren't true IK have nothing to worry about he must do DNA test n prove his side innocent


----------



## root

OP is a troll - Check his post history..These Noon Pithos can't even troll properly!


----------



## nitetrogen70

Talon said:


> @BATMAN I am skeptical about ALL politicians because Politics is a dirty business/ game whatever...But If I know what Sharif and Zardari have done....I mean we eleected each of these parties more than once and they STILL did not change nor bring change ...why not give another a chances eg. IK
> 
> If he screws up too...at least we know we tried something new and did not repeat past mistakes!
> 
> 2ndly, I am a geneticist! Am doing a PhD in it...ask me what you fear about paternity testing...



see i like that argument but people seem to think that the more experienced NS can handle the situation better which i agree with to a certain extent. if only he wasn't such a sissy/ corrupt, i wouldn't mind voting for him. 
p.s. what kind areas do geneticist work in ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

iioal malik said:


> Once Been a huge fan of Imran khan over the years his cricket n his politics in early 2004 2005.just wanted to get the opinion of some of the members on Sita white case.
> 
> Wht if it's true and IK is denying the fact.
> just saw this video for the 1st time and it made me wonder why would this mother lie about her daughter just doesn't make any sense.



Bohot achi baat hai. She is a beautiful woman and the child is very cute too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

BATMAN said:


> This is a non issue... for me.
> I care more about....... why would Imran Khan trust elections... which are being organized by Zardari... agreed by Sharif!
> Why would IK agree t interim govt., appointed by Zardari.. agreed by Sharif!
> Why would IK agree to a corrupt judiciary, appointed by Zardari--- agreed by Sharif!
> Why would IK agree to a unconstitutional ECP, appointed by Zardari and again agreed by Sharif!!!!!!!!!!



Simple Just to show People of pakistan How Corrupt the western backed system is in Pakistan


----------



## Dubious

nitetrogen70 said:


> see i like that argument but people seem to think that the more experienced NS can handle the situation better which i agree with to a certain extent. if only he wasn't such a sissy/ corrupt, i wouldn't mind voting for him.
> p.s. what kind areas do geneticist work in ?


 @nitetrogen70 depends on a number of things...If you want to ask more questions go to naswar corner...I dont want to derail the topic


----------



## nitetrogen70

Talon said:


> @nitetrogen70 depends on a number of things...If you want to ask more questions go to naswar corner...I dont want to derail the topic


just pm it ^_^


----------



## Kompromat

It was my love child, riddle me that.


----------



## alibaz

I think sufficient political benefit has been drawn in this case and this must end now cause then there will be no end. Everybody himself of their aulad is carrying some stories so this below belt hitting must be stopped.


----------



## Machoman

BATMAN said:


> IK will have no morale ground to organize a long march after elections!
> 
> He has no mistrust in ECP and and interim govt.
> 
> 
> 
> Your location is US... right?
> 
> How can you vote?
> 
> As far i know... ECP will not allow overseas Pakistanis to vote... as they are considered as Musharraf's voters!



they still debating and last time I heard they allowed Pakistani outside Pakistan to vote!


----------



## iioal malik

alibaz said:


> I think sufficient political benefit has been drawn in this case and this must end now cause then there will be no end. Everybody himself of their aulad is carrying some stories so this below belt hitting must be stopped.



Only imran khan could put end to all this.accountability must be done across the board.worst human behaviour when your in denial


----------



## Durrak

Pta nhi kisi ki personal life discuss kar kay kya milta hai


----------



## alibaz

iioal malik said:


> Only imran khan could put end to all this.accountability must be done across the board.worst human behaviour when your in denial



Yes I think, last time it was MQM which used this weapon against PML N and brought them to knees within days. Accountability must be done across the board irrespective someone is IK, NS, AZ, Gillani, Raja, Malik Riaz or Arslan Iftikhar.


----------



## Awesome

Does it make one iota's worth of difference to us if he had sex with one or ten women?

As Prime Minister he would be in charge of the country, a job which involves no sex.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

He should volunteer himself for 100 lashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

